# General > Music >  Storm

## Kristafur

i think that events off the last couple off nights bringing ebo's name, in the way that it was, was not called for as i do not think that was fair being that i was the one dissing you people trying to make music, not him.

ebo's recording his own projects that are seperate genre from me and asked me to tell you all this. its nothing to do with him.

----------


## WeeBurd

In fairness Kristafur,  it was you who named Ebo,  on your album thread (http://forum.caithness.org/showthread.php?t=3095),  so I believe it's you that owes him an apology.  Still,  he didn't really endear himself on here either....

For the record,  I have no idea who Ebo is,  I thought it was a girl  ::  .

----------


## Kristafur

yes but i posted that album details a year and a half ago when we did some stuff together.

i wasnt the one involving his name like you DID KNOW him, it was you..


so in all fairness, get a grip

----------


## cmack

Kristafur...

i think ur a bit of a complete ass

----------


## Gleber2

> Kristafur...
> 
> i think ur a bit of a complete ass


Watch youself. I got a written warning for calling some-one a pratt. Ass is much worse. Kristafur is not worth getting banned for.

----------


## WeeBurd

Heck, I'm having trouble keeping up with all these threads...  :: .

Kristafur,  I've responded on the other one.

----------


## zebedy

> Watch youself. I got a written warning for calling some-one a pratt. Ass is much worse. Kristafur is not worth getting banned for.



jeid informs me that saying ass is ok...?

----------


## Jeid

Yeah... but calling someone an ass is not.

----------


## Gleber2

> Yeah... but calling someone an ass is not.


Even when it's true?

----------


## Jeid

Haha... Hrm, well... Can I phone a friend?

----------


## moncur

> Haha... Hrm, well... Can I phone a friend?


Kristafurs number is on the other thread if u wanna phone him!

----------


## Jeid

I said a friend...

----------


## cmack

> Watch youself. I got a written warning for calling some-one a pratt. Ass is much worse. Kristafur is not worth getting banned for.


i reckon i haven't been banned yet because everyone agrees with me

----------


## willowbankbear

Id say 100% correct cmack :Wink:

----------


## Bingobabe

class!!!! ::

----------


## zebedy

is this kristafur, Walking in the footsteps of Uppiebalad ?? LMAo

----------


## Cazaa

> jeid informs me that saying ass is ok...?


Is he/she the ass inspector or something? Do we need his/her permission to use this word here?
Think I'll change my name to cASSa instead (with Jeid's permission, of course)

----------


## Reev

The ass inspector huh, well, rightly so, he has been one for quite sometime

as he himself would agree  ::

----------


## Gleber2

> The ass inspector huh, well, rightly so, he has been one for quite sometime
> 
> as he himself would agree


 
Here here here.

----------


## Jeid

> Is he/she the ass inspector or something? Do we need his/her permission to use this word here?
> Think I'll change my name to cASSa instead (with Jeid's permission, of course)


No... but you need to read the rules.

Pops... less of your cheek  :Grin:

----------


## Gleber2

> Pops... less of your cheek


What you gonna do about it sonny? If you are threatening me, you should never confuse your ambition with your ability!!!!!! ::

----------


## Jeid

I would never threaten anyone... I'm not that petty  :Wink: 

I know my limits when it comes to my ability. Unlike some other people who seem to think they are only steps away from becoming some sort of God. Not pointing fingers or anything.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> I would never threaten anyone... I'm not that petty 
> 
> I know my limits when it comes to my ability. Unlike some other people who seem to think they are only steps away from becoming some sort of God. Not pointing fingers or anything.


LMAO this is funny, so where is the org boxing ring

limits are all in the mind, which means ability is never ending.

----------


## Gleber2

> I would never threaten anyone... I'm not that petty 
> 
> I know my limits when it comes to my ability. Unlike some other people who seem to think they are only steps away from becoming some sort of God. Not pointing fingers or anything.


Is it that you have no sense of humour that you take me so seriously, a person that you don't know. I will, however, cease trying to joke with you as it seems to be a waste of time and your replies are becoming insultingly offensive but one tends to expect that from those who think they know but in reality , know little. Grow up a little, laddie, and don't believe what you hear on the grapevine without personal knowledge to back up your uncalled for predjudices. In a scene which thrives on jealousy, backbiting, gossip and downright lies you should be sure of your ground before hurling your petty insults.

----------


## Jeid

> Is it that you have no sense of humour that you take me so seriously


I got to here and stopped reading because I knew by the rest of the post that it'd just gone off in a rant about nothing.

Unfortunately as a "child" someone stole my sense of humour when I was at school one day. I will hunt them down and get it back one of these days. Until that moment, I shall remain humorless.

I indeed need to ask why you flew off the handle about nothing and took my last comments so personally?

I've never been much of a Marvin Gaye fan, so hearing whatever I've heard through the grapevine doesn't ring true with me.

Before I finish... I must ask how you can tell me to grow up, when in fact you, don't know me?

----------


## moncur

Ok guys, both of you, calm down! Or else i'll send chuck norris round to your houses to roundhouse kick both of you! I jammed with him in the central last nite, great mandolin player that he is. ooooohhhhh yeaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!

----------


## Jeid

I heckled him and lived to tell the tale. Besides... I know one of the other four horsemen. I'm safe  :Grin:

----------


## moncur

I don't know wether to call you brave or stupid for heckling chuck, you could have been killed! mind you, i think he's let himself go a bit. must be all the guiness hes been drinking. Darren from the Hogg was too scared to heckle him and left early.

----------


## Jeid

As was Mr Kev Hogg. Both checked in with me to make sure I was still alive!

----------


## theboss

> Darren from the Hogg was too scared to heckle him and left early.


I judged my night on his facial expressions. While he was smiling I was quite happy to stay. As soon as he frowned and stood up I was outta there!!!! 

Well done to Jeid for standing up to the living legend though...

----------


## Jeid

I dunno if any of you saw... but at one point he took his jewellery off, I thought it was curtains for us all.

At one point he indicated the snip to Moncur. I thought it was all over for him.

----------


## theboss

> I dunno if any of you saw... but at one point he took his jewellery off, I thought it was curtains for us all.
> 
> At one point he indicated the snip to Moncur. I thought it was all over for him.


I think Kevin had 'The T' on speed dial incase a situation had arose. Thankfully it didn't!

----------


## moncur

> I dunno if any of you saw... but at one point he took his jewellery off, I thought it was curtains for us all.
> 
> At one point he indicated the snip to Moncur. I thought it was all over for him.


Well at one point during the set, he got up to leave. not before giving me the 'handshake of death'. He near enough broke ma hand! But i gave him my 'Here bey, I'll put e death in ye if ye try any o that stuff' look. Him and his sidekick promptly left the establishment.

----------


## Gleber2

> . Not pointing fingers or anything.


I think that the above statement is sufficient in context to create extreme annoyance, don't you? You mask, without success, the implications of your comment which comes nastily back at me for trying to joke with you as I would a grown-up. Knowing, as I do, the core of the grapevine I can see exactly where you're coming from and I am certainly not amused.
How can I tell you to grow up without knowing you? I have been reading your posts for almost a year and it does not take a genius to extrapolate a fair idea of the personality of the poster and of course, you are a fairly young specimen of local musicianhood, obviously lacking in wisdom as you are lacking in years.

As far as not heeding "the grapevine", where did your rather pointed comment about "becoming some sort of God" come from?

And BTW, you seem to have a fairly fixed idea about me and you know me as little as I know you. Sauce and goose and gander comes into mind.

----------


## Jeid

Maybe you're reading things out of context here eh?

I could very well be pointing fingers at other members of this music forum or music scene who seem to think that their abilities make them almost god like. IE... Big egos.

So, by reading my posts you can tell me to grow up? Right, so if I read your posts and thought you were annoying... would that ring true in person?  Don't take this one to heart too. I was talking about in general.

You seem to think that because you're what... late 50's early 60's that we should all look up to you and respect everything you say. This is the thoughts of an idiot if you ask me. People, no matter what their age, race or sex, should be treated as equal. As I've said before, wisdom is great... as long as you know how to use it.

What you think of me really doesn't bother me. You could damn me to hell and whatever else. I won't be losing sleep.

As for my comments about some sort of god. If you actually read my post which it stemmed from... let me quote myself.




> I know my limits when it comes to my ability. Unlike some other people who seem to think they are only steps away from becoming some sort of God. Not pointing fingers or anything.


I was actually referring to ability.

Another few moments of my life wasted explaining things to you...

----------


## Gleber2

I have a solution to our mutual dislike. Don't reply to my posts and I will ignore yours. I would quite happilly repeat anything I have said on the forum to your face. The grapevine tells me that is unlikely that you would do the same. My exreme age and experience makes it quite easy for me to see through the ego posturing of youg musos with nothing to back up that ego.
Stick by your statements and stop prevaricating and making excuses for your attitude.

----------


## theboss

[QUOTE=Gleber2;146918]I would quite happilly repeat anything I have said on the forum to your face. The grapevine tells me that is unlikely that you would do the same.QUOTE]

Knowing Jeid as a friend I can assure you that the grapevine is very VERY wrong!

----------


## Jeid

> I have a solution to our mutual dislike. Don't reply to my posts and I will ignore yours. I would quite happilly repeat anything I have said on the forum to your face. The grapevine tells me that is unlikely that you would do the same. My exreme age and experience makes it quite easy for me to see through the ego posturing of youg musos with nothing to back up that ego.
> Stick by your statements and stop prevaricating and making excuses for your attitude.


Perhaps your end of the grapevine needs updating. I have no problem with confrontation. In fact, I quite enjoy it. I have no time for people who whinge behind others backs. If I don't like something, I'd rather say it to them.

This is very good skill to have if you work with people. If there's tension in the air, it boils over. If you tell someone to their face that there is a problem then you end up having a lot more respect for each other and can work better.

I'd gladly repeat anything I've said on here... and more.

----------


## Jeid

Wait a minute... are you trying to say that I have an ego?

Hahahhahahahahahaha...

You need to look in the mirror. hahaha...

I love how you take things so serious. It fills me with joy.

Get some new sources pops, they are so far from the mark you wouldn't believe it.

----------


## Gleber2

> I'd gladly repeat anything I've said on here... and more.


Then perhaps we should give you the opportunity to put your money where your mouth is.

----------


## Jeid

Aye, no bother laddie.

In fact, I'm free the now.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Aye, no bother laddie.
> 
> In fact, I'm free the now.


this I'd love to see...............

----------


## Jeid

What makes you think it wouldn't?

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> If you tell someone to their face that there is a problem then you end up having a lot more respect for each other and can work better.


can gain respect OR (as I've seen happen in the past) render ye wi a sair snoot

----------


## Jeid

It can do you're right. But then you also know where you stand with that person.

It's all in the delivery.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> What makes you think it wouldn't?


what????...........

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> It can do you're right. But then you also know where you stand with that person.
> 
> It's all in the delivery.


so I take it your snoot's still in one piece then

----------


## moncur

Ladies, Ladies, Put your handbags away. At the end of the day, isn't every musician a wannabe duress act? If you disagree i'll set chuck upon all o' ye.

----------


## Jeid

What makes you think it wouldn't happen? IE, what makes you think I wouldn't say anything I've said on here to his face.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Ladies, Ladies, Put your handbags away. At the end of the day, isn't every musician a wannabe duress act? If you disagree i'll set chuck upon all o' ye.


I am a wannabe duress act & I have the arrogance, ego & god like megalomaniac qualities to happily admit it

IN FACT I am duress you guys just stole it from me

----------


## Jeid

> IN FACT I am duress you guys just stole it from me


Toss a coin for it  :Wink:

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> What makes you think it wouldn't happen? IE, what makes you think I wouldn't say anything I've said on here to his face.


I think you probably would, I know your arrogant enough & I'd particularly like to see the results

----------


## Jeid

> I think you probably would, I know your arrogant enough & I'd particularly like to see the results


Arrogant? Haha...

You must have me confused with someone else.

The results? I'm sure they'd be fantastic.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Toss a coin for it


toss your own coin Senor Inspector

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Arrogant? Haha...
> 
> You must have me confused with someone else.
> 
> The results? I'm sure they'd be fantastic.


 
confused with someone else ermmmmm no

----------


## Jeid

Anything you'd like to back your claims up with?

----------


## Gleber2

> Anything you'd like to back your claims up with?


He knows you well and knows me better. Unlike you, young fellow, he knows what he is talking about.

----------


## Jeid

He knows me well? I hardly think so.

You two must be fighting over that computer just now.

----------


## Gleber2

What did I say about ambition and ability? Not safe to confuse the two.

----------


## Jeid

No idea where you're coming from with that.

----------


## Gleber2

> No idea where you're coming from with that.


The arrogance of your ignorance is astounding!!!!!Never mind you're young, you have a lot of years ahead of you to learn to understand what I mean. Good luck!!!!

----------


## Jeid

That age thing again... how dull and boring. Get a new line.

You're probably just talking rubbish and don't understand what you're typing yourself.

If I could actually be bothered reading all of your posts again to figure out what you were on about, perhaps I'd understand. It was boring enough reading them first time. I'll pass on that and stop wasting my time on something so insignificant.

----------


## Gleber2

> That age thing again... how dull and boring. Get a new line.
> 
> You're probably just talking rubbish and don't understand what you're typing yourself.
> 
> If I could actually be bothered reading all of your posts again to figure out what you were on about, perhaps I'd understand. It was boring enough reading them first time. I'll pass on that and stop wasting my time on something so insignificant.


Ho Ho HO . It is a wise man who knows the ground upon which he is standing. Have you any idea how petulantly childish your last post was?Indeed I hope that advancing age does teach you something because you are in dire need of it. It is not age that is important, it is what you do with the years and what you learn from them that is important.
All I can say, in the spirit of your last post, is "Na na nan na". I think that matches the level.

----------


## Cazaa

> I have a solution to our mutual dislike. Don't reply to my posts and I will ignore yours. I would quite happilly repeat anything I have said on the forum to your face. The grapevine tells me that is unlikely that you would do the same. My exreme age and experience makes it quite easy for me to see through the ego posturing of youg musos with nothing to back up that ego.
> Stick by your statements and stop prevaricating and making excuses for your attitude.


happilly (sic) repeat . . . exreme (sic) age . . . youg (sic) musos? 
So why not be the bigger man and "ignore" the posts . . . "Stick by your statements", etc., etc.

----------


## Jeid

> Ho Ho HO . It is a wise man who knows the ground upon which he is standing. Have you any idea how petulantly childish your last post was?Indeed I hope that advancing age does teach you something because you are in dire need of it. It is not age that is important, it is what you do with the years and what you learn from them that is important.
> All I can say, in the spirit of your last post, is "Na na nan na". I think that matches the level.


I don't think my last statement was childish. In fact, if you read over the past couple of pages, you'll realise how childish you're coming across.

Advancing age obviously hasn't taught you a thing.

I love how you stole my line about age not being important and what you do with it being more important. I said that a couple of pages back. Selective reading I see.

----------


## Gleber2

> happilly (sic) repeat . . . exreme (sic) age . . . youg (sic) musos? 
> So why not be the bigger man and "ignore" the posts . . . "Stick by your statements", etc., etc.


Indeed you are right. I was adressing one posturing young muso, not the whole species.
Consider my statement stuck by. ::

----------


## buggyracer

lol battle of the bands for real!!  :Wink:

----------


## Gleber2

> lol battle of the bands for real!!


You could errect a ring in the Holburn and make a fortune as Battling Jeid takes on all- comers of all ages. :Grin:

----------


## Saxo01

Mods against the Rockers?  ::

----------


## zebedy

does that mean, jeid under name shud be 

MOD ROCK.. haha


sorta like DOC ROCK

btw Doc rock, The Box o Bananas were excellent, Of what I got to see of them. i was workin in e weigh inn that night. very powerful, and sum guitarist there!

Do they have a web site?

----------


## Jeid

> Mods against the Rockers?


I am a rocker  :Grin:

----------


## Gleber2

> I am a rocker


More rock in a jelly baby loon!!!!!!

----------


## moncur

> Mods against the Rockers?


Forget that battle! What about Mr T versus Chuck Norris? Il put 20p on chuck norris to win

----------


## theboss

> Forget that battle! What about Mr T versus Chuck Norris? Il put 20p on chuck norris to win


Nah, I reckon Taylor could take Norris no bother at all!!!

----------


## moncur

Hmmm also think the best way to resolve the Gleber2 vs Jeid feud is to have a session of 'ur mama' jokes. best of three rounds wins a good reputation point from me!

----------


## moncur

> Nah, I reckon Taylor could take Norris no bother at all!!!


Yeah that is true, could impale chuck with his strat from 100 yards away! but i was actually referring to Mr T from the hit show 'The A-Team' who released a single about treating your mother right. class tune!

----------


## theboss

> Yeah that is true, could impale chuck with his strat from 100 yards away! but i was actually referring to Mr T from the hit show 'The A-Team'


I know... I was joking! Although Taylor could definitely take both of them. 

Death by Stratocaster (c)

----------


## Jeid

Dammit... You stole my way of death.

Death by Telecaster still sounds cooler.

----------


## Gleber2

> Hmmm also think the best way to resolve the Gleber2 vs Jeid feud is to have a session of 'ur mama' jokes. best of three rounds wins a good reputation point from me!


A feud calls for two protagonists, contempt is not considered a weapon so I am not fighting.LOL

----------


## Saxo01

Mod Rocker? must be confusing dya use yer Triumph one day & the Lambretta the next  ::

----------


## DOC ROCK

> does that mean, jeid under name shud be 
> 
> MOD ROCK.. haha
> 
> 
> sorta like DOC ROCK
> 
> btw Doc rock, The Box o Bananas were excellent, Of what I got to see of them. i was workin in e weigh inn that night. very powerful, and sum guitarist there!
> 
> Do they have a web site?


Glad you enjoyed the Bananas Zebedy. We enjoyed the whole weekend, best laugh in ages. Almost as funny as the last lot of blogg on this thread. There is no end to the amusement on this forum."keep up the good work folks"
www.boxobananas.com is their web site address. They will be coming back up at some point, so we can go Bananas again.

----------


## killarifts

this has to be the funniest thread i've seen to date,keep it up lads cause it's brilliant lol

----------


## moncur

Hey guys, a bit off the topic but go see Tillers Folly tonight in the newmarket at 8pm. great bluegrass band on tour of scotland for a month. (Some of you may know them as the band with Chuck Norris playing Fiddle & Mandolin followed by a series of roundhouse kicks)

----------

